# Fight Night Round 4



## kryten14 (Oct 6, 2008)

Anyone else got this? Just kicked Paquiao's bottom as Hatton at the MGM Grand.......how good games are compared to real life!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I have it, really good game. The way the boxers move is so realistic. The fact that height and reach come into effect is very good, most games dont bother with this.


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Doh, now I'm tempted some more.

I played Round 3 over and over, it was a real blast to play online. Have you tried round 4 online yet, how does it compare?


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Just been Reading a review of this. Not really a boxing man but 3 was great. Might have to get this me thinks


----------



## Tyson (Jul 7, 2009)

I didn't like the controls on the demo version, with the right anolog stick doing the punches; can this be changed? I really liked FN:Round 3 but this is putting me off getting number 4!

Tys.


----------

